# Koa & Mango Chess Set



## ElMostro (May 9, 2007)

This is a chess set I made for my son.  Made of Hawaiian Koa & Mango. It has two drawers with custom made inserts for each piece.  Finished with oil and a satin finish.


----------



## huntersilver (May 9, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome!  great job!


----------



## alamocdc (May 9, 2007)

Great looking set! But I have to ask... why didn't you turn the pieces?[}][]


----------



## ElMostro (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Great looking set! But I have to ask... why didn't you turn the pieces?[}][]



Billy, when I made this I was not yet "sucked into the vortex" if you know what I mean []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 9, 2007)

Outstanding! Your craftmanship definately exceeds your photography skills. [] Seriously, great work. You made an heirloom.


----------



## alamocdc (May 9, 2007)

Yep! I know exactly what you mean. []


----------



## BigRob777 (May 9, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome.  I wanted to do one like that, but I don't play chess.  I did a scrabble game though.  Not this nice, I'm sad to say.
Good job.
Rob


----------



## johncrane (May 9, 2007)

fantastic!! ElMostro []


----------



## kkwall (May 10, 2007)

Wow indeed. A real work of art![8D][8D][8D]


----------

